# Alternatives to pregnancy



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi peeps.

Me and my husband are considering our options for having children. Pregnancy isn't completely off the table (yet), and that decision is pending of some serious therapy around phobias rooted in abuse issues. 

So! 

I would like to know if anyone here has adopted, or had a surrogate carry your child? I am fond of adoption but would like to know what issues to consider. I personally don't feel overly sad that the child wouldn't be my blood, even though I prefer they would. My husband would like our own as well, but is also very understanding of my issues and would be okay about adopting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

My Niece was adopted and is the greatest thing since sliced bread to us so its not about blood it about showing love, caring and understanding to another human, blood or no blood.My best friends family also adopted a kids from Korea who is 18 now and is a great kid and we have another friend that adopted a kid from Ethopia and is a very well adjusted 4 year old plus I know more. 

There are way too many kids in this world who have nobody for people to feel bad because they can't have their own.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Adoption is a great option and I have 5 cousins who are adopted. 2 of my aunts could never get pregnant, so they had each adopted 2 babies to make their family complete. Another cousin and her husband adopted a baby as well. 

My aunt had adopted twin boys through the foster to adopt system. The boys were from a mother who was on drugs and they were born premature. They had some developmental delays, but are doing great now with no issues. The foster to adopt system is probably the cheapest way to go if money is an issue. 

All of my adopted cousins are family and it doesn't matter if they are blood related or not, as that makes no difference.


----------

